# Aruba Forums BB - Does anyone here post there?



## djs (Jul 14, 2010)

On Saturday I registered for Aruba Forums Bulletin Board; after registering a moderator needs to approve the registration before one can post there.  The SN I chose is still inactive and I'm wondering if anyone who may post there knows how long it usually takes to get approved.  I registered using the same SN I use here.

Thanks!!


----------



## tombo (Jul 15, 2010)

djs said:


> On Saturday I registered for Aruba Forums Bulletin Board; after registering a moderator needs to approve the registration before one can post there.  The SN I chose is still inactive and I'm wondering if anyone who may post there knows how long it usually takes to get approved.  I registered using the same SN I use here.
> 
> Thanks!!



I joined this forum and it took about a week to join http://bb.visitaruba.com/ . I really enjoy this Aruba forum I and I am sure the one you listed is great too.

Most of these members go to Aruba multiple times every year, and have done so for many years. When a new restauran opens, it will be posted here with reviews (good or bad). Maney owners post their weeks for rent for good prices here. I own a resort on Aruba that was building new pools, hot tub, renovating rooms, etc and I asked if anyone knew how far along they were. I got several quick responses and one sent me pictures of the progress (which has since been completed). 

If you want to know about Aruba resorts, restaurants, car rentals,things to do, snorkeling/diving spots, casinos, just about anything you could ask about, someone on this web site will know about it.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 15, 2010)

I also like www.aruba.com very much.  We used to spend 7 or so months in Aruba and it really kept/keeps us up with things.  We're raising a 13 year old now so Aruba will be on hold for us for awhile.  Linda


----------



## Larry (Jul 15, 2010)

lvhmbh said:


> I also like www.aruba.com very much.  We used to spend 7 or so months in Aruba and it really kept/keeps us up with things.  We're raising a 13 year old now so Aruba will be on hold for us for awhile.  Linda



So Linda what have you done with all of your Costa Linda weeks now that you are not going to Aruba.


----------



## Bob B (Jul 15, 2010)

I too am a poster on the Aruba boards and I highly recommend it for great info on Aruba.


----------



## djs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.  I was quite sure there would be other boards to check out, so I'll check those out in addition to this one.  I still have plenty of time before the trip (May) so hopefully I'll pick up a lot.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 16, 2010)

Preparing rental ads as we speak!!!


----------



## JanT (Jul 17, 2010)

I go there and cruise the sight periodically.  There's alot of island information there.  And I've posted a time or two.  I can't remember how long it took to get my registration active.  

What I do know is that a couple of times that I've posted there with questions I've gotten responses.  Although the last question I asked there I got a couple of pretty snotty responses and then the entire thread was pretty much hijacked by two people who got into a nasty quarrel about the Tierra del Sol development, and the thread was locked.  

Yeah, I think I'm just gonna stick to cruising the site and avoid asking questions.


----------



## djs (Jul 20, 2010)

Still not active, but if I use my selected user ID and type the wrong password I'm told that the password is wrong for that ID.  If I use my selected ID and correct password I'm told it's not active yet.  Hopefully it will be effective before my trip in May.


----------



## Armada (Jul 21, 2010)

You might try visiting their support area: http://www.olmco.com/support2/index.php?a=add


----------



## Larry (Jul 21, 2010)

*Great place to post free ads for Aruba timeshares*

I own several timeshares in Aruba and use the Aruba BB's to advertise my rentals for free. There are several Aruba sites that allow for free ads and I use them all with decent responses.


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have found the Aruba boards are actually one of the island boards where people post recent stuff and frequent. The island has so many return visitors and they hook up and have little happy hour parties etc. I have never been to one of them, but the boards are good for getting info and what not.


----------

